# Gold's Gym Stretch Bands



## Thornbottom

You can find these latex stretch bands at WalMart for $9.97. I haven't seen any posts on these bands yet so I figured I would give them a try. In the the box there are light, medium, and heavy bands and about 4 foot of each. Thought a few of you out there would like to try this stuff out.


----------



## jskeen

I'm pretty sure I've tried these before, on a frame that Dayhiker sent me. If they are the same ones, they are thinner than TBG, so doubles are pretty much de rigueur, but given that they shoot pretty well. Definitely a usable substitute if you need something right now, but buying the package and only using the heavy band is probably more expensive than ordering in the tbg if you can wait, and they do seem to saturate a little sooner than pure latex or theraband.


----------



## SoSickMinded

I was wondering about those also... has anyone tried the gold's gym tubes? I know they wouldn't be as tough as theraband, but it would look rather cool in my opinion(considering the color differences).


----------



## M.J

Here's one discussion of them: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7636-off-brand-elastics/
The "Embark" brand ones you can get at Target are actually better quality but the GG ones work pretty well.


----------



## Dayhiker

The Gold's Gym bands are all very good. Even the thinnest ones, which I had to triple, but were really snappy. Use them all.


----------



## treefork

As long as they are latex they will work. Of course some bands are better than others.


----------



## Thornbottom

Dayhiker said:


> The Gold's Gym bands are all very good. Even the thinnest ones, which I had to triple, but were really snappy. Use them all.


yeah they seem pretty good and snappy! and i will be useing them all, waste not want not. They kinda remind me of the same latex they make balloons out of...i don't know but they are different. I just wanted to give them a try before i ordered more thera band.


----------



## D.Nelson

Bought the green "heavy resistance" bands today along with a self healing mat and rotary cutter. So far so good. Shoots fantastic. Need to double up in my opinion. I could recommend for sure. My total bill came to 27$ for everything.


----------



## Erkel

Used the Golds Gym Green bands and like them very much. They shoot well, very snappy. Tapered or not, they shoot well.


----------



## crapshot

i think the golds gym green heavy bands are the some thickness as thera band silveri shoot 1 1/2 inch to 1 inch taper chucks 7/16 just fine mj had a topic on the green bands not to long ago


----------



## M.J

Yep, the heavy weight green ones are the same as TB silver. I really like them a lot!


----------



## NaturalFork

I use the walmart\target bands all the time. No complaints at all. The thinnest stuff works killer for pouch tying.


----------



## inconvenience

I know this is an old thread but...

"I command you to rise from your grave...!"

Geek points for anyone that gets the ref.

Thanks guys. I know TB is the best but I wanted a local option. Maybe the world will end and I will need to comb the wastelands for latex...

M.J saved me from buying 18' of crappy TB Black ripoff the other day so hats off to him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421

Sure double up the green golds gym bands.. Or.. Make a roosting catapult. 30mm wide bands i use to shoot marbles. And they have zip. I also used the three pack of resistance bands from dicks and those were awesome.


----------



## namazu

ive used them with great results . i like making 1in tapered to 3/4 in. doubled launches marbles and 7/16 steel well . also good for 1/2steel too


----------



## inconvenience

namazu said:


> ive used them with great results . i like making 1in tapered to 3/4 in. doubled launches marbles and 7/16 steel well . also good for 1/2steel too


Even one and a quarter inch tapered to three quarters single layer is pretty zippy for small stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb

They are good from my expierence. I recommend using double 1-3/4 in. tapered bands with 7/16 steel for hunting. 1-3/4 in. singles are good for 1/8 oz. lead or 3/8 steel. Use double 3/4-1/2 in. tapered bands for shooting hex nuts. For the price compared to the thera band silver (the same thickness) these bands perform almost the same. I've taken fully grown pigeons with the first setup mentioned, starlings and blackbirds with the last two. I don't have a crony to test the speeds however they look about the same and deliver about the same power. Try some.


----------



## Arnisador78

inconvenience said:


> I know this is an old thread but...
> 
> "I command you to rise from your grave...!"
> 
> Geek points for anyone that gets the ref.
> 
> Thanks guys. I know TB is the best but I wanted a local option. Maybe the world will end and I will need to comb the wastelands for latex...
> 
> M.J saved me from buying 18' of crappy TB Black ripoff the other day so hats off to him.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Altered Beast?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

